# {Chapter 633} Team Kunoichi vs Sasori



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 7, 2013)

Team Kunoichi is current Sakura Haruno, Hinata Hyuga, and Ino Yamanaka

Battlefield: Grassy Open Field (Sannin Battlefield)
Starting Distance: 30 Meters
Restrictions: None
Knowledge: Sakura has all the knowledge of Sasori she got from Chiyo, Sasori has the rep of the three.

The three kunoichi have three antidotes. Who wins?


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 7, 2013)

Well hype-wise Sakura should solo.

Especially if Sasori starts in Hiruko?


----------



## Bonly (Jun 7, 2013)

Three antidotes? Sakura has her full knowledge? Lol she solos.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 7, 2013)

If it weren't for Sakura being able to summon Katsuyu (or whatever slug that is), Hiruko would probably be enough for Sasori to win this.

That said, once he brings out the 3rd Kazekage, this isn't much of a fight.


----------



## Doge (Jun 7, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> If it weren't for Sakura being able to summon Katsuyu (or whatever slug that is), Hiruko would probably be enough for Sasori to win this.
> 
> That said, once he brings out the 3rd Kazekage, this isn't much of a fight.



I usually lean toward Sasori, but winning against current Sakura in just Hiruko?  

Sakura can just one shot him.  She doesn't even need to hit him directly, it's not like he'll move.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 7, 2013)

kresh said:


> I usually lean toward Sasori, but winning against current Sakura in just Hiruko?
> 
> Sakura can just one shot him.  She doesn't even need to hit him directly, it's not like he'll move.



I was talking about this

Good game.


----------



## Cucumber Kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Salura solo's Sasori with her recent power up


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 7, 2013)

Needles get blasted away along with Hiruko by Sakura using ground-pound.

Or Hinata using _Hakke Kuhekisho_.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 7, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I was talking about this
> 
> Good game.



They have three antidotes and one antidote works for three minutes. I fail to see how what you posted would be a GG here.


----------



## trance (Jun 8, 2013)

As much as I like Sasori, he loses. Ino mind switch, Sakura stabs his heart while Ino switches out at the last second.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think Ino's sensor skills would be far more useful than her Shintenshin Lazers. Shintenshin against a target that kinda doesn't have a mind as we know it...


----------



## Kurama (Jun 8, 2013)

Hiruko gets smashed by Sakura.

Traps get smacked by Hakke kusho

100 puppets decimated by smashy and juuho soshirokujuuyonken.

hinata sees sasori's heart and ino stabs it.


----------



## trance (Jun 8, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I think Ino's sensor skills would be far more useful than her Shintenshin Lazers. Shintenshin against a target that kinda doesn't have a mind as we know it...



Shouldn't he have a mind? Or at least a consciousness. He can think and plan accordingly,  so doesn't that sorta imply he has a mind?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lazers said:


> Shouldn't he have a mind? Or at least a consciousness. He can think and plan accordingly,  so doesn't that sorta imply he has a mind?


He's contained everything in that heart thingy, so he doesn't even have a brain for Shintenshin to inhabit anymore.


----------



## trance (Jun 8, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He's contained everything in that heart thingy, so he doesn't even have a brain for Shintenshin to inhabit anymore.



It just makes no sense to me. He's capable of sentient thought and can process just like a normal human, so he should by that regard, have a mind. But there's no proof to prove, so let's drop it. Point is, Sasori loses.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2013)

Bonly said:


> They have three antidotes and one antidote works for three minutes. I fail to see how what you posted would be a GG here.



The needles kill them even if the poison wouldn't.

And even if the needles don't kill them, they'll at least cripple them and give Sasori a chance to finish the job.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 8, 2013)

Sakura might solo even w/o the Antidotes depending on if Byakugo can counteract the effect of Sasori's poison or not. Anyway with Antidotes Sakura solo's. 

Hiroku is no threat to Sakura due to her knowledge of it. As soon as Hiroku goes to pop Cluster Bomb Sakura can smash the ground to ether create a ditch for her to evade the needles in or just outright throw Cluster bomb of kilter. After cluster bomb is dealth with Sakura has nothing to fear whatsoever from Hiroku and can just Shaannaro it to oblivion. Heck do to the increase in the strength of Sakura's punches and the fact that Sakura will know to aim for Sasori's true body inside Hiroku, Sasori very well might meat his end right here.

Sandaime Kazekage is also no threat to Sakura with the Antidotes. Sakura was already memorizing Sasori's movements with Sandaime Kazekage and starting to know how to dodge them, so she'd be able to evade a good amount here and evade Satetsu enough that there isn't a critical wound dealt she just gets scratched. From there Sasori will think Sakura's poisoned not knowing about the antidote and drop his guard, an than just like last time,wham bam Sandaime Kazkage is dead again.

Sasori's true body was defeated by Start of Part II Sakura, so i have no doubt current Sakura takes him down.

100 Puppets. This will be the most troublesome technique for Sakura, but with two antidotes left and the aid of Katsuya she will have enough fire power to clear out enough of the puppets to target Sasori's heart container. There is a chance Sasori could out last Sakura's two antidotes though, so he still could pull out a win here, but I tend to lean towards Sakura and also tend to believe that Kishi given this scenario would have Sakura pull out the win.

Also again if Byakugo can counteract the poison, than Sasori has no chance and Sakura with mid difficulty. Also again if she destroy Sasori in Hiroku she could take this with mid difficulty. 

With the other females present and the knowledge they have Sasori gets quickly mind transferred into releasing his heart container at which point Sakura throws a poisoned Kunai through it and it's gg, a stomp in favor of the females.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 8, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> The needles kill them even if the poison wouldn't.



The needles that Sasori use are the same that Haku uses upon which Kakashi said it has a low chance of killing people and its unlikely to kill them here when they have full knowledge.



> And even if the needles don't kill them, they'll at least cripple them and give Sasori a chance to finish the job.



What does Sasori have with Hiruko that put down Sasori?


----------



## Doge (Jun 8, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> disappeared from the backlash of bijuurasengan failing
> 
> Good game.



disappeared from the backlash of bijuurasengan failing

Game's not over.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 8, 2013)

Turrin, Hyakugo is not Byakugo.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 8, 2013)

Sasori bust out Kazekage and he solo's with Iron Sand world order.

3 minutes of antidotes each isn't going to help them when he has 300 poisoned puppets to buy time. 2 minutes and 59 seconds of which will be spent trying to defeat the 3rd kazekage.

Mid diff 8/10.

wait, is it 3 antidotes for each of the 3 kunoichi or 3 total?


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2013)

*Team Kunoichi clears this match-up rather easily.*

Like others have already said, Sakura's recent power-up and knowledge on the enemy grants the girls a huge advantage. The location also favors them greatly, as they can easily avoid being hit by Sasori's projectiles and the poison gas won't work in an open field.

Sasori's best chance is bringing out his 100 puppets, but Sakura's summon can destroy most of those alone, while Sakura, Hinata and Ino take care of the rest.


----------



## Doge (Jun 8, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Turrin, Hyakugo is not Byakugo.



I've heard it was mistranslated to Hyakugo instead of Byakugo.


----------



## Mithos (Jun 8, 2013)

Sakura soloes with low difficulty. 

Her new speed should allow her to avoid the needles from Hiruko. If for some reason she's hit, she has an antidote. She'll make her way to Hiruko and smash it - but now her strength is so great the resulting shockwave is going to completely destroy Sasori himself as well. 

If for some reason Sasori survives Hiruko being destroyed, Sakura can still take him down with her slug summoning and Byakugou. Though it would now be with moderate difficulty.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 8, 2013)

I think Sakura can win alone. Even If Sasori used his 100 puppets the AoE of Sakura's punch will be
enough to destroy all of them at once, as she did to the Juubi's clones!


----------



## Jad (Jun 8, 2013)

God, this forum has overrated Sakura to the moon. She isn't beating Sasori. Sakura is Kage level in Support, her combat is Jounin level at best, and that's because of her crazy punch. Seriously, we saw Kiba take out a bunch of Juubi clones, where in the blue hell is his Kage level parade?

Chiyo was pretty much carrying Sakura through the Sasori match. Sakura can't even dodge a stick without Kakashi helping her. 


She needed Naruto to save her from Sasuke Kunai strike when he was near blind [1].

She got her ass handed to her by Omoi [1][2].

Get out of here with Sakura beating Sasori low-diff or easily.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jad said:


> God, this forum has overrated Sakura to the moon. She isn't beating Sasori. Sakura is Kage level in Support, her combat is Jounin level. Seriously, we saw Kiba take out a bunch of Juubi clones, where in the blue hell is his Kage level parade?


Kiba didn't produce an explosion the size of what Sakura did. 

Jad, if it was Rock Lee, Neji, and Tenten, you'd be arguing tooth and nail saying Sasori'd lose agianst them. Yet when the manga shows Sakura doing something beyond her piers 'she's just Jonin tier' and with 'Kage level support' even though the manga didn't show that.


----------



## Jad (Jun 8, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kiba didn't produce an explosion the size of what Sakura did.
> 
> Jad, if it was Rock Lee, Neji, and Tenten, you'd be arguing tooth and nail saying Sasori'd lose agianst them.



Bullshit. I have never argued Neji, Lee and Tenten could beat Sasori. EVER. *I am telling you RIGHT NOW*, I would never say that. So chose a different defense. You know why I would say that? Because they haven't *shown enough*. Last proper fight they had was against their own clones.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jad said:


> Bullshit. I have never argued Neji, Lee and Tenten could beat Sasori. EVER. *I am telling you RIGHT NOW*, I would never say that. So chose a different defense. You know why I would say that? Because they haven't *shown enough*. Last proper fight they had was against their own clones.


Yet the difference is, between these two chapters, Sakura has caught up at least to a clone-less KCM Naruto and a Susano'o-less Sasuke, and has a boss summon to boot.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 8, 2013)

Jad said:


> God, this forum has overrated Sakura to the moon. She isn't beating Sasori. Sakura is Kage level in Support, her combat is Jounin level at best, and that's because of her crazy punch. Seriously, we saw Kiba take out a bunch of Juubi clones, where in the blue hell is his Kage level parade?
> 
> Chiyo was pretty much carrying Sakura through the Sasori match. Sakura can't even dodge a stick without Kakashi helping her.
> 
> ...



all of that is before she got her seal. You just can't prove what you;re saying by that!!
I can bring a proof that lee defeated Sasuke in part 1, but that is cant prove he'll beat current
Sasuke.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 8, 2013)

if 3 antidotes mean that sasori has to stall for about 3 minutes after he _immediately_ poisons 3 outclassed hopefuls w/ his _initial _hiruko traps...then   Sasori wins in about 5 minutes, mid diff.

hakke kushou used solo, is narrow arcing & not an adequate defense for an automated fusillade of needles shooting in every direction. Say nothing of poor Ino at this point; but im sure sakura would know to retreat 

and while the trio has room to create distance/evade in any event w/ this open battlefield, Sasori has room to break out his gasbombs & 1,000 arms, mother & father, kunai spam; etc;etc...after the needle trap

and that featless slug gets napalmed w/ the napalm scrolls, if the fight isnt already over.

base sasori wns this, no doubt


----------



## Jad (Jun 8, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> all of that is before she got her seal. You just can't prove what you;re saying by that!!
> I can bring a proof that lee defeated Sasuke in part 1, but that is cant prove he'll beat current
> Sasuke.



Dude, really.............That statement is piss-poor.

Yet her seal does not contradict any of those points I listed. I fail to see how she has improved in any thing other than her strength from the last time we saw her.


----------



## 2Broken (Jun 8, 2013)

I had typed a detailed explanation on why Sakura and the gang would get wrecked by Sasori, but seeing how my internet wanted to be be an asshole and disconnect me i'll just make my case slowly over multiple posts if need be. My first point is how can Sakura solo Sasori when she couldn't even react to his moves in the battle she had with him? (Neither her seal or Tsunade's have shown a significant boost is reflexes)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jad said:


> Dude, really.............That statement is piss-poor.
> 
> Yet her seal does not contradict any of those points I listed. I fail to see how she has improved in any thing other than her strength from the last time we saw her.


Sakura's speed increased too. She could keep track and follow a object she punched without any trouble,

And yes, it does contradict your statement. Without the Seal, Sakura's arsenal is held back due to the constant storing of chakra into the Byakugo no In. After? She can freely use her strength and speed without any trouble, and her power is increased overall.



2Broken said:


> I had typed a detailed explanation on why Sakura and the gang would get wrecked by Sasori, but seeing how my internet wanted to be be an asshole and disconnect me i'll just make my case slowly over multiple post. My first point is how can Sakura can solo Sasori when she couldn't even react to his moves in the battle she had with him? (Neither her seal or Tsunade's have shown a significant boost is reflexes.


...Sakura _was_ reacting to Sasori's attacks, even reading his finger movements and predicting his next attacks. Chiyo even remarked she hardly needed any help.


----------



## 2Broken (Jun 8, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Sakura _was_ reacting to Sasori's attacks, even reading his finger movements and predicting his next attacks. Chiyo even remarked she hardly needed any help.



The only time Sakura was reacting successfully on her own is when Sasori was using giant slow ass metal blocks. Here is a list of the things she couldn't react to: poison needles, hiruko's tail stab, 3rd Kazekage, the move with a bunch of hands, every iron sand tech minus the giant blocks and scorpion's tail.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 8, 2013)

2Broken said:


> The only time Sakura was reacting successfully on her own is when Sasori was using giant slow ass metal blocks. Here is a list of the things she couldn't react to: poison needles, tail stab, 3rd Kazekage, the move with a bunch of hands, every iron sand tech minus the giant blocks and scorpion's tail.


...she reacted just fine to the Senbon barrage as well as the stab. Sakura destroyed the Third Kazekage when it went in for a straight on attack after using the Satetsu Kaiho. 

And again, that Sakura is a far weaker incarnation than the one here. Plus she has Hinata for defensive attacks with her Hakke Kusho.


----------



## Doge (Jun 8, 2013)

Jad said:


> God, this forum has overrated Sakura to the moon. She isn't beating Sasori. Sakura is Kage level in Support, her combat is Jounin level at best, and that's because of her crazy punch. Seriously, we saw Kiba take out a bunch of Juubi clones, where in the blue hell is his Kage level parade?
> 
> Chiyo was pretty much carrying Sakura through the Sasori match. Sakura can't even dodge a stick without Kakashi helping her.
> 
> ...




You still have no answer to why Sakura can't one shot Sasori in Hiroku.  It's a manga fact that she defended against the needles, check my post on page one for the link. 

What's she going to do, punch herself in the face and blow her brains out?


----------



## 2Broken (Jun 8, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...she reacted just fine to the Senbon barrage as well as the stab. Sakura destroyed the Third Kazekage when it went in for a straight on attack after using the Satetsu Kaiho.
> 
> And again, that Sakura is a far weaker incarnation than the one here. Plus she has Hinata for defensive attacks with her Hakke Kusho.



She only dodged the senbon because chiyo helped, Sasori even makes a comment on this. She did not react to the 3rd Kazekage at all, she just held a shocked look on her face while Chiyo yanked her out the way and protected her with Hirako's tail. All the feats tell us she could not react to him and the reason why that is, is because its the truth. When it comes to refexes I don't see any evidence that Sakura has considerably improved if at all, if you know of any please share.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 8, 2013)

2Broken said:


> She only dodged the senbon because chiyo helped, Sasori even makes a comment on this. She dis not react to the 3rd Kazekage at all, she just held a shocked look on her face while Chiyo yanked her out the way and protected her with Hirako's tail. All the feats tell us she could not react to him and the reason why that is, is because its the truth. When it comes to refexes I don't see any evidence that Sakura has considerably improved if at all, if you know of any please share.


Chiyo only helped by stopping Hiruko's tail. Sakura was dodging the needles on her own. 

And...why wouldn't her reflexes improve when her speed jumped by leaps and bounds 2Broken? 

I've also reread the Sasori fight a lot-Sakura was reacting better than you're saying.


----------



## 2Broken (Jun 9, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chiyo only helped by stopping Hiruko's tail. Sakura was dodging the needles on her own.
> 
> And...why wouldn't her reflexes improve when her speed jumped by leaps and bounds 2Broken?
> 
> I've also reread the Sasori fight a lot-Sakura was reacting better than you're saying.



Sakura did not dodge the needles on her own, here read this page and the one after it for proof.

What has she shown to say her speed has jumped by leaps and bounds?

She really was reacting as bad as i'm saying, Sasori is just a lot faster than people give him credit for.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2013)

2Broken said:


> Sakura did not dodge the needles on her own, here read this page and the one after it for proof.
> 
> What has she shown to say her speed has jumped by leaps and bounds?
> 
> She really was reacting as bad as i'm saying, Sasori is just a lot faster than people give him credit for.


It was implied that Chiyo only did that AFTER the needle swarm though, 2Broken. Chiyo latched onto Sakura and then Hiruko's tail to stop both, then allow Sakura to smash the puppet.

And...given how strong her punch is she hits with all her might but she immediately keeps pace then smashes said target.


----------



## 2Broken (Jun 9, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It was implied that Chiyo only did that AFTER the needle swarm though, 2Broken. Chiyo latched onto Sakura and then Hiruko's tail to stop both, then allow Sakura to smash the puppet.
> 
> And...given how strong her punch is she hits with all her might but she immediately keeps pace then smashes said target.



.....Sasori says and I quote "Of course that's my grandmother...No wonder, even that little girl would be able to avoid my traps." The only thing Sasori had used at that point is Senbon, so it is actually implied Chiyo was controlling Sakura from the start.

That feat while impressive still does not show a massive increase in speed seeing as she jumped to it, it was already skidding across the ground, and we don't know how fast it was moving in the first place.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2013)

Something launched by Sakura's punch, yet Sakura keeping pace with it isn't impressive? 

And Sasori has a high opinion of himself. Its not until Sakura showed she had created an antidote and was a medical ninja he got surprised.


----------



## 2Broken (Jun 9, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Something launched by Sakura's punch, yet Sakura keeping pace with it isn't impressive?
> 
> And Sasori has a high opinion of himself. Its not until Sakura showed she had created an antidote and was a medical ninja he got surprised.



The launching and the jump is impressive, but the speed at which she does it could easily not be seeing how even average ninja are supersonic (last time I checked) and we don't know how fast the thing was moving.

I'm not sure what part of Sasori being surprised has anything to do with what I said.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2013)

2Broken said:


> The launching and the jump is impressive, but the speed at which she does it could easily not be seeing how even average ninja are supersonic (last time I checked) and we don't know how fast the thing was moving.
> 
> I'm not sure what part of Sasori being surprised has anything to do with what I said.


What Sakura basically did was what Superman did to Darkseid in JLU. Or what Goku did to Freeza after becoming Super Saiyan. Sakura used all her strength to launch a target...yet she _kept pace on it._ Oh, Ninja in Naruto are Hypersonic + and have been since Part I.


----------



## 2Broken (Jun 9, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What Sakura basically did was what Superman did to Darkseid in JLU. Or what Goku did to Freeza after becoming Super Saiyan. Sakura used all her strength to launch a target...yet she _kept pace on it._ Oh, Ninja in Naruto are Hypersonic + and have been since Part I.



Lets not compare Sakura to characters that move at relativistic   speed+ and casually destroy planets. I concede on the speed of naruto characters as I wasn't sure what was the accepted stadard calc for basic speed was. It only makes my point more solid though,  because in order to be impressive she would have to be moving hypersonic++ and the juubi spawn would have to be skidding on the ground at hypersonic++. I doubt either is true and unless she gets a solid high level speed feat, she is simply too slow for Sasori.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2013)

2Broken said:


> Lets not compare Sakura to characters that move at relativistic   speed+ and casually destroy planets. I concede on the speed of naruto characters as I wasn't sure what was the accepted stadard calc for basic speed was. It only makes my point more solid though,  because in order to be impressive she would have to be moving hypersonic++ and the juubi spawn would have to be skidding on the ground at hypersonic++. I doubt either is true and unless she gets a solid high level speed feat, she is simply too slow for Sasori.


...what? JLU Superman isn't at relativistic speeds at all, he's massively hypersonic. Same with Goku there.

And Hypersonic + starts at Mach 10 and Massively Hypersonic starts at Mach 100. 

Again...you know how physically strong Sakura is. She hit the Jyubi Spawn with all her might, KEPT PACE WITH IT, and hit it again. That's a speed feat.

What Sakura did is basically the same thing Superman did here:


----------



## 2Broken (Jun 9, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...what? JLU Superman isn't at relativistic speeds at all, he's massively hypersonic. Same with Goku there.
> 
> And Hypersonic + starts at Mach 10 and Massively Hypersonic starts at Mach 100.
> 
> ...


----------



## 08monaa (Dec 8, 2013)

Kunoichi take this with 
?3 Antidotes against Poison(Which Sasori's attacks are based on)
?3 Healers Sakura (expert )can self heal and heal one person at a time.ino (Basic )can heal one person at a time  but can't self heal.Katsuyu  can heal everyone and transfer chakra with sakura.
?1 Character than can block chakra points an has absolute defence against  hiruko's barrage of weapons.
?1 character that can create craters and shockwaves and cAn on shot anyone 
?Someone who can can control Sasoris movement with mind disturbance.

Its too overwhelming


----------



## 08monaa (Dec 8, 2013)

And the character  needs a soul for ino to disturb.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 8, 2013)

Sakura has the potential to solo,, after her recent power up 
I think the kunoichi win this


----------

